# How to Wake Up the Girlfriend



## Jade Tigress (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry guys, I couldn't embed the link, but it's worth watching! LOL!

http://www.snotr.com/video/3063


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL!
Guess whose not getting laid anytime soon....


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 23, 2009)

What a juvenile dork.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2009)

Saw this before... thought it was mean and funny... my gf saw it with me and slapped me on the arm before I could EVEN think about trying it on her... so ... that joke is blown... heh heh... 
the guy is lucky she wasn't dressed less than that...


----------



## Tames D (Oct 24, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> the guy is lucky she wasn't dressed less than that...


 
Hmmm...I was thinking the opposite


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Oct 24, 2009)

That was funny and it is nice to see that the gf also has a sense of humor but it would have been even funnier if she was wearing less clothing


----------



## jim777 (Oct 28, 2009)

I remember back when my wife and I were that young


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the giggle!!!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL :boing2:


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice!


----------

